# Koda - Liver & Tan Puppy pics



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Its amazing how much he has changed in just a few short weeks.


*3 weeks old*

*







*

*5 Weeks Old*










*11 weeks old*










*MORE COMING IN JUST A MINUTE - STAY TUNED - WAITING FOR IT TO UPLOAD.*​


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

He likes like a trouble maker in the making! Very cute pup =)


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he's so cute :wub: I want him!!!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow he's adorable! Loving his blue eyes..too bad they wont stay lol


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

*A few more 13 weeks old this week.*

Koda at 5 weeks old.












And Koda as of right now 13 weeks old.











Koda at 13 weeks old. Doing the head tilt. LOL






















Just for fun, another 3 week old pic. It was between him (left) and a female (right).


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh yes, he def is giving me a run for my money. LOL 




Mike_Nest said:


> He likes like a trouble maker in the making! Very cute pup =)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome little fellow, sometimes it's hard to imagine it's the same dog with how much they change. Thanks for sharing your boy Koda with us.


----------



## Ybdiesel (Nov 9, 2012)

So cute is he full gsd?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If he goes missing, he's not here.... LOL 
I LOVE livers!!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

So cute! Love seeing how much they've changed! Loved the head tilt:wub:


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

uhmm can I have him??? I love his coloring.


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, Koda is full blooded GSD.
Both parents are AKC registered, they just carried the recessive gene. Their were 4 livers in the litter total. 

Once his ears come up, I'm sure he will look less like a Australian Shepherd. hahaha




Ybdiesel said:


> So cute is he full gsd?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

I think he does the head tilt more then any GSD I've ever seen.
Every time I'm talking with him, he will go from left to righ the entire time. ahahahha, love it! It makes it seem like they are really trying to understand you.



Nickyb said:


> uhmm can I have him??? I love his coloring.


----------

